# sleeping aid whilst on cycle



## markr333 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm having trouble sleeping since i started my test cycle (haven't ever been a great sleeper anyway) and was wondering if I can use and aid like ZMA or Meletonin whilst on a cycle?

Any suggestions?


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

should have no problems with that if they fail try 5-htp


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am terrible at sleeping and at a guess i would imagine i am in bed for around 8 hours tonight but only 4 hours are spent asleep. I am currently waiting for some melatonin to arrive this week so i will let you know if this works for me. the research i done on it, it seems the best thing for me and really hoping it works.

Hope you get it sorted dude as we grow when we sleep. which is maybe why i dont really grow lol.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I find ZMA really helps me sleep,may all be placebo but it works.....


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

i used melatonin helped me (how ever ya spell it)


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I am terrible at sleeping and at a guess i would imagine i am in bed for around 8 hours tonight but only 4 hours are spent asleep. I am currently waiting for some melatonin to arrive this week so i will let you know if this works for me. the research i done on it, it seems the best thing for me and really hoping it works.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted dude as we grow when we sleep. which is maybe why i dont really grow lol.


Where did you get it from mate?


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

ebay or looking for oplaces in america because u cant buy it over the counter here


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I got mine from www.biovea.com as they had a good offer on when i placed the order, im not sure if the offer is still running however. I went for the 3mg tabs.

the order is a little late so first impressions are not that good but they have assured me the order will be with me shortly. I will report my experiences to you so you can judge whether or not to get this.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I got mine from www.biovea.com as they had a good offer on when i placed the order, im not sure if the offer is still running however. I went for the 3mg tabs.
> 
> the order is a little late so first impressions are not that good but they have assured me the order will be with me shortly. I will report my experiences to you so you can judge whether or not to get this.


Appreciated.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Appreciated.


It still hasnt come yet which im really annoyed with because tomorrow it will have been 3 weeks. Takes the p iss so it had better be good!!!


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

try this sleep stack, ive been using it last few nites and ive had the best nites sleep ever!! and not even waking durin the nite like i usually do!

ashwaganda tabs-chills u out

melatonin tabs-deep sleep

inisotil powder from myprotein. one teaspoon in glass water

u wont feel groggy in mornings either


----------



## markr333 (Nov 19, 2009)

kitt, where do u get your melatonin from??


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Xanax for me. The only thing that knocks me out especially if on Tren


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

mirtazapine for me deep sleep and improves sleep quality without effecting rem sleep


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

cant remember, they wre given to me, il find out and post up for ya, they are really good!! zma worked for a while for me but then stopped being as effective. honestly ul sleep like a baby on this stack!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Somatomax is an otc sleeping aid and it works better for me than ambien and any other sleeper.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

never heard of that one con sounds intresting tho as im on mirtazapine at the moment as its the only thing thats helped me sleep but id b willing to give a nataral product ago even tho melatonin did jake for me can u stay on this constantly


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

packard said:


> never heard of that one con sounds intresting tho as im on mirtazapine at the moment as its the only thing thats helped me sleep but id b willing to give a nataral product ago even tho melatonin did jake for me can u stay on this constantly


You can its actually sold as a "gh booster". It is the most amazing product i have ever come across and i have had sleeping problems for years.


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Con, thanks for posting about this will have to try it - hope all is going well (do you have a blog of your training up anywhere?)

I tried some Melatonin from Century Supplements - gave me really bad acid in my stomach etc feeling sick so stopped taking them.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Con said:


> Somatomax is an otc sleeping aid and it works better for me than ambien and any other sleeper.


I can just walk in to the chemist & get this, right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

No you can not its a bodybuilding supp they wont have it in the chemist.

http://www.norcalnutrition.com/somatomax.html thats just a random american site i pulled up to show the product.

I realize it basically looks like a rip off supp but it really is not, my gf can't take it at 1 scoop because she is basically half asleep for the next 12 hours even if she has to get up. I had this weird could not wake up feeling for the first few times but after that just perfect sleep.

Melatonin does nothing really for me even at 15mg lol.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheers Con.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ghb haahaa


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beginning to think melatonin isnt going to do much for me  

Thanks for the info Con, will give this a shot if melatonin doesnt work.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

read some reviews that it can make u feel hungover so its best to half the dose at first differntly worth getting if it works well


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

packard said:


> read some reviews that it can make u feel hungover so its best to half the dose at first differntly worth getting if it works well


Kind of what i said isnt it mate? :lol:


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

just read main ingredeint is phenibut havent tried that either but heard it helps with sleep quite well con would i be stupid in saying i heard phenibut can be addictive


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I dont really ever have sleep problems. I have a bottle of melatonin on hand and have used it in the occasional time I havent been able to sleep. It worked well for me. I have sent some Melatonin over to Zara and Babyyoyo and I think they both thought that it was helpful. It's cheap, so its worth a try


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

packard said:


> just read main ingredeint is phenibut havent tried that either but heard it helps with sleep quite well con would i be stupid in saying i heard phenibut can be addictive


No idea, it could be i use it most of the time as i like it but i have no problem going with out it.

4-amino-3-phenylbutyric acid

4-amino-3-phenylbutyric acid is a GABA derivative known for its ability to alleviate symptoms of anxiousness and sleep difficulties. 4-amino-3-phenylbutyric acid easily crosses the blood-brain barrier where it binds to GABA receptors and may have inhibitory effects on the excitatory neurotransmitter, PEA.

Its not quite phenibut but like every thing you probably should not take it every day.

After a few months it lost its great effect i had to up it to 3 servings to have the same effect so i am taking 3 weeks off it now...


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

still worth trying tho cheers for letting us no u say ul be having 3weeks off wot will u take for sleep if anything


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

packard said:


> still worth trying tho cheers for letting us no u say ul be having 3weeks off wot will u take for sleep if anything


I am on uni holidays and thanks to the "blessing" of not having a job i have nothing to do besides train and eat. Hardly a hard life atm i will just watch tv until i fall asleep.

It is a great and effective product but i am sure there are draw backs BUT you will find any thing that works very well is in some way "risky". I would take these any day over the prescription stuff because all they do is give me a bad taste in my mouth they don't even put me to sleep unless i mix them with alcohol which is not exactly a practice i follow.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

melatonin works very well for me i find, but only sends u off, if u wake in the night it doesn't make a difference where as nytol KO's me for 8 hours


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

When I change from nights back to days I use 2x tylenol, 13mg melatonin and 2 calms.

Works fine then I just taper the dose each day until I can sleep normally again (usually takes about 4 days to turn around)


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

how long u been taking somatomax for mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

skellan said:


> When I change from nights back to days I use 2x tylenol, 13mg melatonin and 2 calms.
> 
> Works fine then I just taper the dose each day until I can sleep normally again (usually takes about 4 days to turn around)


See i dont like those tylenol sleep aids the chemical in them makes me feel like ****.



packard said:


> how long u been taking somatomax for mate


On and off for about 6 months, i love it.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

do u notice any withdrawels mate and how do u cycle it


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

packard said:


> do u notice any withdrawels mate and how do u cycle it


I don't cycle it.

I take it most of the time especially if i have to get up at a certain time.

Then some nights i don't take it and sleep fine just takes longer to fall asleep.

Taking 3 weeks off now because my tolerance has made me take 3 servings to get the same as 1 serving after all these months and its an expensive supp so 3 servings cost too much for my likings.

I sleep deep and have vivid dreams.

Best natural product bar non IMO and remember it has other benefits such as helping decrease fat and that kind of thing.......**** i should be paid for talking this product up like this:rolleyes:

I like it at the end of the day and would recommend it to any one.

But like every thing that works moderation is key.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds worth trying once i can kick the remeron into touch whats the cheapest we can get it in uk as it is expensive


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

theres also a sleep rx made by the same people who make somatomax and thats wot u can alternate with both look good products


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Con said:


> See i dont like those tylenol sleep aids the chemical in them makes me feel like ****.
> 
> On and off for about 6 months, i love it.


 I know what you mean, if I take them it has to be about 11-12 hours before I`m due back on shift otherwise I`m V grumpy and feel like my body has been filled with mercury for the first 2-3 hours


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

con do u no if theres any differnce between somatomax and somnidren-gh including price and strengh wise have u felt anydiffernt since stopping


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

packard said:


> con do u no if theres any differnce between somatomax and somnidren-gh including price and strengh wise have u felt anydiffernt since stopping


No idea mate on question one.

No on question two.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

do u no much about ghb for sleep


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Valerian Hops is a herbal tincture that I have used before. It worked well too.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^^^Tastes foul though


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

valerian never seemed to do much for me even at high doses


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

you can buy ashwaganda in holland and barrett, and solgar also do them, solgar ones are better. the melatonin i have you can get from www.qhi.co.uk i think.


----------



## shukei (Mar 25, 2010)

I just added *G Monster* Sleeping aid to my supplements Program; it has helped me sleep and has been helping me recover my muscles from the brutal training that I put on my self. It gives me a little buzz before bed and that is good for me because I do not drink, since alcohol weakens athletic performance.

6 Perfect meals a day

Work 6 hours a day; 7 days a week

Sleep 8 hours a day; 7 days a week

Train 6 hours a day; 5 days a week

1 heaping tablespoon of G Monster 30 minutes before bed.

Wake up: 2 tablespoons of Metamucil (this is to remove the bi-products and soreness from my body brutal training

Immediately drop a deuce, and then have first meal.

Late Morning

1.5 hours: Boxing; Muay Thai; Jui-Jitsu

30 minutes circuit weights

3 times a week; mixing it up every time

1 hour: stretch

Post meal replacement while sitting in an ice bath

Late After Noon

1 hour: Boxing; Muay Thai; Jui-Jitsu; Wrestling

90 Minutes: Bikram Yoga or Power Yoga or Gimnastics

30 minutes: stretch

Post meal replacements while sitting in an ice bath

30 Minutes before bed I take G Monster(narcomundo dot com/legal-drugs/anti-anxiety-drugs/g-monster - replace dot with".")to help me sleep; when training like this, my body is tired but my mind does not want to shut off; I was sitting in bed thinking and thinking. G Monster has the ability to help me relax and get the REM sleep plus the GH response to rest and recover for my next brutal day ahead of me.

I bought the G Monster from *Narcomundo.com*


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

1g paracetamol, 30mg codien


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Zma works for me, but seems to be wearing off


----------

